# Shrimp Question



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, I have been wondering about shrimps. They are bottom feeders correct so they would eat the left over flakes that fall to the bottom? I like the look of them and think they would be cool in my tank. However I also have some other fish in there and am wondering if they would eat them or not. The fish are leopard danios, glass cats, cardinals and Oto cats. My tank size is 30 gallons and right not is lightly planted until the plants grow in. Oh also what kind of shrimps would be best in my case if I was to get them. 

Thanks
Cory


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

how big are the fish?
they will probably eat the babies, some will survive depending on the plant coverage. i wouldnt reccomend anything hard like crystals but cherries would work.

cherries breed like rabbits and there pretty good looking, you can get either red or yellow

not 100 percent the fish wont eat them thou

guppies have even been know to eat shrimp


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

You might want to try amano shrimp then...they are larger... cherry shrimps are smaller and the babies will definitely get eaten. I had amano shrimps with my angels and the angels actually left them alone. To be safe, buy medium or large size amanos.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay so what's the price range on the amanos and cherries? I don't really want to spend alot


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Fish on the Mind said:


> Okay so what's the price range on the amanos and cherries? I don't really want to spend alot


Amanos $3 ea 
Cherries <$1 ea

Off this forum


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

3 bucks a piece, that's not too bad really. Cherries the same price?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Amanos go on sale regularly at Big Als, every month or two. 3 shrimp $1.99.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Kool. At every store? I go to the whiby one.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

No not at every store. I only shop at a few of them so i can't tell you that.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Fish on the Mind said:


> Kool. At every store? I go to the whiby one.


Each store has weekly specials. Go to their site and sign up for the email alerts for your store.


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

Ahh okay. Also already signed up just never in my time seen shrimp on sale however I have not really kept an eye out for them. Is there any other good spots near port perry to get shrimp?


----------



## Fish on the Mind (Feb 9, 2012)

I know where the pet stores are that have fish but there prices are normally way higher than they should be.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Monitor the freshwater livestock section on this forum, I'd be surprise if a week or two goes by without seeing RCS for sale. I would suggest again, go for higher grade like Fire Reds or Sakuras, the difference in initial investment will be neglectable once you get a sustainable colony.


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy (Mar 3, 2008)

Aqua inspiration has them 6 for $10. I just got myself 6


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Aqua inspiration has them 6 for $10. I just got myself 6


Yup. Same here.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Yup. Same here.


6 for 10?
Are these cherry's or fire reds?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Judging by the price I would think that's regular cherry, if you drive a few more minutes from AI to Frank's Aquarium then you can get some FRs or Neo's in other nice colours. Price is a bit more expensive than regular cherry.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Jaysan said:


> 6 for 10?
> Are these cherry's or fire reds?


Amanoshrimp?


----------

